# Cube4you Petaminx



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=3652&page=1&authorid=777

ignore the post, just look at the line under James' avatar.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 13, 2010)

Doesn't teraminx come before petaminx?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder how much this is gonna cost.


----------



## cooldayr (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG?!?!?! I WANT


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jan 13, 2010)

yes teraminx comes before petaminx, the teraminx is now on C4Y and apparently the petaminx is coming.. which all seems a little ridiculous to me seeing as the gigaminx is awful and surely these puzzles will be too


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 13, 2010)

damn all these different minxes gonna make me broke lol


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe he just ordered one from Drewseph?


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 13, 2010)

TOO MANY MINXES!
But seriously, doesn't it feel like it was just the other day when the Terraminx was made official? I mean, come on. This is getting ridiculous.



> Maybe he just ordered one from Drewseph?



"My Petaminx Is Coming! In The Mail!"


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Doesn't teraminx come before petaminx?



Yes.

http://cubeforyou.com/product-631.html


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 14, 2010)

God, well next up is examinx I think :-0 
I fear it!


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> God, well next up is examinx I think :-0
> I fear it!


GO TO BED!

Also, the Petaminx does seem a little silly. No doubt Mike will BLD it before long though.


----------



## Owen (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, that caught me off guard!


----------



## Zubon (Jan 14, 2010)

Erik said:


> Maybe he just ordered one from Drewseph?



I don't think Drewseph would ever in his right mind knowingly sell a Petaminx to James. That is just asking for James to copy it.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 14, 2010)

Shocking. Does the Petaminx come assembled or DIY? Because something with that many pieces would be a headache to assemble.


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 14, 2010)

anybody care to purchase a relative...i good kidney and never stops talking about the old days..


----------



## panyan (Jan 14, 2010)

gibbleking said:


> anybody care to purchase a relative...i good kidney and never stops talking about the old days..



lol! trying to get some spare cash are we?

lol!


----------



## cooldayr (Jan 14, 2010)

My blood type is AB- is am willing to sell my kidney for cash lol
but seriously i need to get more money to keep up


----------



## guoguo (Jan 18, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he just ordered one from Drewseph?
> ...




petaminx .STL files are free (they were published in TP by Drewseph)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 18, 2010)

Why doesn't James understand the fact that he would make SOOO much money if he redesigned the giga and made it good?


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 18, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> God, well next up is examinx I think :-0
> I fear it!



i wonder if he will go as far as zettaminx, or a yottaminx


----------

